# Weather forecasting with children



## katfish (Jan 11, 2010)

This is just food for thought, which I'm sure a lot of you already know. I don't know how to give an abridged version for those who haven't experienced it but I'll try. When my wife got a job as a behavioral counselor for kids I went back to the family farm and took over the homeschool duties. There would be days I would message her "these kids are freaking nuts!". She would usually respond in a similar fashion. Aside from the full moon effects there would generally be a cold front moving in or some other change coming. I was just reminded of this today because my kids were crazy. They might not be able to tell you what change is coming but they can let you know one is if you pay attention.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

Weather effects behavior and health conditions of all sorts, while you can predict effects of bronchial type conditions and arthritis you can't predict psychological responses or extreme behavioral conditions. Beyond being 'moody" from solar events, (winter blues or rainy day blues) you can't expect responses with certainty. This is what a shrink business friend told me.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't doubt the kids' behavior changes. I know I get headaches 12-36 hours before a storm front moves in (the further out I get the headaches, the stronger the storm). I think everyone's effected in some way, we just don't always know the way.

Funny thing is, if the weather forecaster says we're getting rain and I _don't_ get a headache, I know they're wrong.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

goshengirl said:


> I don't doubt the kids' behavior changes. I know I get headaches 12-36 hours before a storm front moves in (the further out I get the headaches, the stronger the storm). I think everyone's effected in some way, we just don't always know the way.
> 
> Funny thing is, if the weather forecaster says we're getting rain and I _don't_ get a headache, I know they're wrong.


Sinus most likely, not migraines so much but it can hurt like one. As I got older I had the same thing, barometric pressure, I took migraine tests for two years, took expensive medication without much relief, pain killers took awhile to kick in. I got a headache and someone handed me 2 sinutabs, kicked it in about 3 minutes. I did the same thereafter and that's what the problem was, sinus! I buy all I can get my hands on, but the symptoms seem to be going away as I get older, maybe a passing thing. Told my doctor and he agreed. Pseudoephedrine is good stuff, problem now it's too good I guess as it's needed to cook crack, now there are limits on purchases and have to sign a register as well. I'm waiting for the DEA to show up (LOL). This is what sparked the conversation I mentioned above.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Ozarker said:


> Sinus most likely, not migraines so much but it can hurt like one. As I got older I had the same thing, barometric pressure, I took migraine tests for two years, took expensive medication without much relief, pain killers took awhile to kick in. I got a headache and someone handed me 2 sinutabs, kicked it in about 3 minutes. I did the same thereafter and that's what the problem was, sinus! I buy all I can get my hands on, but the symptoms seem to be going away as I get older, maybe a passing thing. Told my doctor and he agreed. Pseudoephedrine is good stuff, problem now it's too good I guess as it's needed to cook crack, now there are limits on purchases and have to sign a register as well. I'm waiting for the DEA to show up (LOL). This is what sparked the conversation I mentioned above.


Oh, I've no doubt it's sinuses, never thought they were migraines (once I made the connection to weather). Thanks for the tip re. pseudophedrine - I've wondered about that. Luckily Tylenol or Motrin works, so I haven't tried anything else. But the headaches have been around for only about 15 years, never when I was young - who knows if they'll change?

I do think the OP's comments are interesting. Whether it's sinuses or something else, I do think the barometric pressure has an effect on a lot of people.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ask anyone who works in a nursing home or assisted living facility if weather changes and a full moon affect their residents. Just had this discussion with the director of my MIL's place yesterday..I fielded two calls from MIL yesterday about her wanting to get to the doctor because she's 'hurting all over.' She hurts every day, but it's been worse since about Sunday. We've had two fronts and the full moon..


----------

